

Couchdb-powered Geomena."The Wikipedia of geolocation data?" - thesethings
http://siliconflorist.com/2009/09/04/geomena-wikipedia-geolocation-data/

======
thesethings
From Portland. Legally obligated to mention that :D (Though I don't know these
folks personally.)

